# my latest 1952 Schwinn hornet ?



## Tin machine (Nov 8, 2013)

*my latest 1951 Schwinn hornet ?*

this bike appears to be a mostly original 1951 Schwinn , believe this a hornet . 


 started cleaning it !!


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 9, 2013)

*slow progress but a little !!*

cleaned up the crank !!! cleaned my bb housing and lubed its spinning smooth .


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 9, 2013)

*Very nice*

I'm guessing that is coach green? Never the less, this will be a cool bike. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 9, 2013)

*thanks spitfire*

good to be somewhere where folks are into original bikes with original patina ....because thats seems to be all that I want is to witness the history on a bike , I want to see its battle scars !! ...


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 10, 2013)

*todays progress on the 1951*

felt like a real senior when I realized i listed this bike as a 1952 .....getting older aint easy sometimes ..lol , cleaned the back wheel today , this bike was as dirty as any bike i have ever seen ...wow !! neglected big time !!


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 11, 2013)

*think a skipped a step ?*

well the senior moments continue..lol think I skipped a step or two , close to having a rider ?


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 11, 2013)

*bent front fork*

well after getting this bike on the ground , I have discovered the front fork is bent and the stem is frozen in place slightly turned in the direction of the impact , had to cut it off !!


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 11, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> I want to see its battle scars !! ...




Me too!!!!!!! Your Hornet is looking great, really like the green.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 11, 2013)

*thanks Gary !! she won't take any ?*

she won't first take any awards at the county fair this year ? ....but ill take her home after the Dance !!! every time ....  this old bikes been beat to hell and back  ,but she still a sweet ride ...just keep the lights low and let it ride ......


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 11, 2013)

*Looks good*

Ride the hell out of that thing! Love the way it looks as it sits now.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 11, 2013)

*That's my style!*

Great ride.  I love the crusty ones.  X2...Ride it like a rented mule!


----------



## DWmonarksuperdeluxe (Nov 14, 2013)

It's amazing how nice parts clean up like that. I've cleaned mine up the same way. Looking good


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 14, 2013)

*this bike has*

been somewhat of a heart breaker , I wanted to keep the front fork on it ,but had to cut it off ..sad to say ,I was tempted to weld a proper shaft to the original green forks that I cut off , and I MAY STILL DO THIS ? fork was bent two ways and og stem was froze in the fork ...what a pain !!! I AM STILL angry about it ? here is the bike with a light clear coat on it !!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 15, 2013)

Tin machine said:


> been somewhat of a heart breaker , I wanted to keep the front fork on it ,but had to cut it off ..sad to say ,I was tempted to weld a proper shaft to the original green forks that I cut off , and I MAY STILL DO THIS ? fork was bent two ways and og stem was froze in the fork ...what a pain !!! I AM STILL angry about it ? here is the bike with a light clear coat on it !!




Hold out... I see green Schwinn forks pop up all the time.. Ill ask around and keep an eye peeled. I had one a year ago and gave it away


----------

